# fmtlib



## aht0 (Oct 30, 2017)

Could some kind soul include `fmtlib` into FreeBSD's package repository? (https://github.com/fmtlib/fmt)

It does not need any particular porting, it comes already under BSD license and builds "as is" on FreeBSD just fine. I've been actually using it just like this but having a package "at hand" would be much neater.

At least one other application in ports would probably require this as well in the future. (multimedia/kodi next major release (18.x) has `fmtlib` as dependency in it's build system).


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 30, 2017)

It's already ported: devel/libfmt

It's an older version, but it's enough to build Kodi 18.  I have a port for an older snapshot of Kodi 18 here: https://github.com/t6/freebsd-ports-sndio/tree/sndio-rebase/multimedia/kodi-devel.


----------



## aht0 (Oct 30, 2017)

Awesome.Thank you. I did binary package search, came up with nothing about devel/fmtlib and assumed it's not ported yet. My mistake.

So, you have already pretty much done the job I was trying to figure out.. I got Kodi 18 Alpha to finally build on FreeBSD host few days a go.. And I am still trying to figure out bunch of issues.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2017)

aht0 said:


> I did binary package search, came up with nothing about devel/fmtlib and assumed it's not ported yet.


It seems to be missing on the quarterly branches. You may want to switch to the latest packages, it's available there.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 13, 2017)

aht0 said:


> So, you have already pretty much done the job I was trying to figure out.. I got Kodi 18 Alpha to finally build on FreeBSD host few days a go.. And I am still trying to figure out bunch of issues.


Thank you aht0 for getting the necessary changes into Kodi.  I committed multimedia/kodi-devel to the ports tree right now and it doesn't require any extra patches anymore


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice. I'm definitely going to play with it. One of the biggest reasons for me for Kodi 18 will be a (hopefully) working Netflix plugin


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 14, 2017)

SirDice said:


> One of the biggest reasons for me for Kodi 18 will be a (hopefully) working Netflix plugin


I played around with this.  Unfortunately, it'll still require libwidevinecdm.so like Firefox/Chromium to play videos and I don't see a way around that.  

But I'm thinking it might be possible to compile a minimal version of Kodi for Linux and run it under linux(4).  Recent versions of Firefox will not run under linux(4), but Kodi is an easier target and also easier to patch than e.g. Firefox.  Food for thought...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> I played around with this. Unfortunately, it'll still require libwidevinecdm.so like Firefox/Chromium to play videos and I don't see a way around that.


Yes, that's to be expected. But as I understood it the main reason why there wasn't a good plugin was mainly because Kodi didn't allow for it to decode and render, only the decoding was allowed. With Kodi 18 this changed, potentially paving the way for a working Netflix plugin (the Widevine DRM needs to be able to decode _and_ render).


----------



## acheron (Dec 15, 2017)

You dropped the ARM arch


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 15, 2017)

acheron said:


> You dropped the ARM arch


Sure, Kodi switched its build system to CMake and there are no platform definitions for the Raspberry Pi and FreeBSD.  Someone will have to make the necessary changes and work with upstream to get it integrated into their code base.  And only then can we think about adding it back to the port.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm sure they'll get to it eventually because there are a lot of Pi based Linux media players that use Kodi. I'm guessing they're focusing their development on i386/x64 first and once it's in a stable state figure out how to build it on other architectures.


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 15, 2017)

SirDice said:


> I'm sure they'll get to it eventually because there are a lot of Pi based Linux media players that use Kodi. I'm guessing they're focusing their development on i386/x64 first and once it's in a stable state figure out how to build it on other architectures.


No, you misunderstood. Support for RPI is already there but somebody needs to hook it up for FreeBSD.  It's only enabled on Linux.


----------



## acheron (Dec 15, 2017)

rpi support is already hooked up in kodi 17, but since armv6/7 is tier 2 and no commiters give a fuck about it, it's easier to drop support of it just by saying "it's not upstream".


----------



## aht0 (Dec 16, 2017)

acheron said:


> You dropped the ARM arch


Sorry, lacking the ARM hardware, thus no reasonable way to have a go at it.

I remember seeing at least some FreeBSD/rbpi related stuff in build system files though.

Tobik, you did most of the job actually. I just copied your work looking at patches and sent in PRs.


----------

